# Marine's Family Adopts His Working Dog



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cool story!!! Just wanted to share.

"Family of Marine killed in Iraq adopts wounded dog"

Marine-canine-keeping-handler-s-memory-alive


-


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The link does not work for me. But I imagine that is a wonderful story.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

The link did not work for me either, but I love these stories, and did a quick Google search. Here's the link to the video clip:
Marine Canine Keeping Handler's Memory Alive

Hopefully that works, I've never posted a link here. Thank you, Klamari, for sharing this story.

God bless the Marine and his family.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Oops sorry. Thanks Katey!! I probably should have tested mine before I posted it.


----------

